# Augen sauber Ausschneiden



## CandyMan (16. Dezember 2004)

hallöchen,

Ich suche nach einem Passenden Tutorial um die Augenpartie aus einem bild so Sauber herraus zu bekommen wie auf dem Beispielbild.

Am liebsten wäre es mir ich könnte die Augen ohne Augenbrauen übernehmen.


Weiss da Jemand Rat ?

Gruss Candy


----------



## kirchel (16. Dezember 2004)

Das ist doch eigentlich kein Problem, versuche es doch einfach mit nem Pfad Werkzeug, da kannst du auf den Punkt genau bestimmen welchen Bereich du ausschneiden willst und welchen nicht.

In deinem Beispiel würde ich allerdings sagen das die Augen nicht freigestelt sind, würde eher mal darauf tippen das mit hilfe der Gradationskurve und/oder der Tonwertkorrektur über
Bild>>Einstellungen>> der Kontrast und die Farbe einfach so eingestllt wurde das dieses Ergebnis dabei raus kommt.

Bei genaueren Fragen, einfach nochmal nachfragen..

Kirchel


----------



## ShadowMan (16. Dezember 2004)

Hi ihr beiden!

Versuchs auch einfach mal mit dem Radiergummi, denn danach schaut mir dieses Ergebnis aus. Am besten eine sehr weiche Pinselspitze nehmen und los gehts 
Die Gradationskurve würde ich nicht verwenden, da diese ja auch das innere des Auges verändert, da dieser den selben Farbton hat wie außen rum. Daher lieber nur radieren... 

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------

